# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Linux для домашнего пользователя. 2014 год.

## Макcим

Как сказал Евгений Касперский: "антивирус это скорее сервис, чем продукт". Тоже самое относится к дистрибутивам Linux. Миллионы строк исходного кода - просто текст, пока его не скомпилировать. Набор скомпилированных программ это ещё не дистрибутив, программы нужно подружить друг с другом. Исходный код дополняется новыми строками, компиляторы работают на полную катушку, выходит обновление всего в одной программе, которое может порушить работу десятка других  :Smiley:  В этом весь Linux. Поэтому выбирая дистрибутив отбросьте стереотипы и советы гуру, смотрите на поддержку. 

По-моему вкусу для российского потребителя подходят два современных продукта - Fedora и Kubuntu. 

1) Дистрибутивы актуальные, программы свежие. 

2) Нет проблем с проприетарными драйверами и кодеками.

3) Богатые репозитории. 

4) Поддержка русского языка. 

5) Сообщество и поддержка - как выяснилось есть только у Russian Fedora. 

Пример из практики. На ПК нужны две ОС. Windows для членов семьи (свободный доступ) и Linux для себя любимого с шифрованием всего системного раздела. Kubuntu при установке предлагает шифрование только для всего диска, чтобы ни каких Windows там больше не было. 

Доработать установщик дело не хитрое, пытаюсь зарегистрироваться на русскоязычном форуме. Проблемы с регистрацией. Пишу админу. Тишина... Захожу в конференцию джаббер, суть вопроса рассказать не дают, начинают тыкать мануалы по установке для домохозяек. Когда с большим трудом удалось объяснить проблему, прозвучал ответ: "Здесь тебе переводчиков нет. Хочешь - пиши сам в баг-треккер, но там кейсы висят с 2009 года, набрали приоритет и всем по фиг". Ну и привели ещё несколько примеров с более серьезными проблемами, чем моё пожелание, которые решаются мягко скажем не быстро. Чтобы не быть голословным. 

Вот тут я почесал репу и подумал: "А сколько там ещё проблем, на которые разработчики забивают и сообщество не спешит оказывать поддержку?". 

Подумал и решил: больше Ubuntu/Kubuntu рекомендовать не буду. Предпочтение отдаю *Russian Fedora*, у которой действительно есть активное сообщество ( смотреть пост от 09.8.2014 14:12 "Все это было не зря!" ).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

